# Stass, des Stasses



## Alceo Lethe

Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen, ob der folgende Satz irgendwelchen Sinn hat oder ein bloßer Tippfehler ist: «Zufälligkeiten des Stasses». Es geht um die Beschreibung einer Landschaft.


----------



## Frieder

Hast du eventuell etwas mehr Kontext? Es gibt viele ähnliche Wörter, die aber in diesem Zusammenhang wenig Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, ist das Original Fraktur? Dann könnte es "des Stalles" sein. (Scanfehler)

Oder ist der Namen der Landschaft "Stass"?


----------



## Alceo Lethe

Zuerst einmal, danke fuer die antworte. Es ist kein Fraktur und kein Scan, sondern ein maschinengeschriebener Text.
Der Author schreibt: «Das Vegetationsbild aber, in seiner Fülle überall dort, wo der Anbau überhaupt noch die menschliche Arbeit lohnt, und in seinem Fehlen, in der Denudation, der Entblößung und Auswaschung der waldverwüsteten Landschaftsteile und in den Zufälligkeiten des Stasses, der Übergangszone zwischen beiden, ist... bla bla»


----------



## Frieder

Alceo Lethe said:


> in den Zufälligkeiten des Stasses, der Übergangszone zwischen beiden


Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was _Stass _ist, aber der Autor erklärt es im Text:


Alceo Lethe said:


> des Stasses, der Übergangszone zwischen beiden



Demgemäß ist _Stass _die Übergangszone zwischen


Alceo Lethe said:


> seiner Fülle


und


Alceo Lethe said:


> seinem Fehlen


wobei _seine _sich auf 


Alceo Lethe said:


> Das Vegetationsbild


bezieht.


----------



## Hutschi

Das habe ich auch entnommen, fand aber das Wort nirgends.
Ist es eine Übersetzung?

Selbst im Grimm habe ich nichts gefunden. "Stas" passt nicht zum Kontext. Typo: "Stoß"? (=Stapel) Das passt aber auch nur äußerst begrenzt zum Kontext. Es müsste dann ein "Stoß" zu sehen sein und der Text aus der Schweiz oder Liechtenstein stammen, wo es kein "ß" gibt.

Es könnte ein Flurname sein.
Ist es eine deutsche Landschaft oder zum Beispiel eine in Polen?
(Staßfurt hat beim Namen slawische Wurzeln)


Weiter komme ich auch nicht.


----------



## Alemanita

Wie Hutschi, habe ich auch an Staßfurt gedacht, aber die Stadt liegt an der Bode und nicht am Staß,  schade!
Da der Text von Zufälligkeiten spricht, denke ich immer mehr, es ist ein Hör- oder Lesefehler beim in-die-Maschine-tippen entstanden, und es soll: "der Strasse" heißen; die "Zufälligkeiten der Strasse", je nachdem wie sich die Strasse windet und ihren Verlauf hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Sollte es ein Schweizer Text sein oder generell kein "ß" verwendet werden, stimme ich zu.

"Staß" in Staßfurt soll von der Bedeutung "groß" stammen, deshalb sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang, habe es aber nachgeschlagen.


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Sollte es ein Schweizer Text sein oder generell kein "ß" verwendet werden, stimme ich zu.



Das dachte ich auch, aber leider:



Alceo Lethe said:


> , der Entblößung



Vielleicht kann Alceo ja noch mehr Informationen geben: in welchem Land befindet sich denn diese Landschaft?


----------



## Hutschi

Und des Stasses, nicht "der Stasse" - das wären zu viele Tippfehler auf einmal ...


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Und des Stasses, nicht "der Stasse" - das wären zu viele Tippfehler auf einmal ...



Ja, genau! 
Ich habe auch mehrmals an "des Stausees" gedacht. Aber das passt schlecht in den Kontext, wie soll ein Stausee eine Übergangszone zwischen zwei Landschaften sein.
Aber wir können ja nur mutmaßen und raten, wenn wir nicht den kompletten Text in Händen haben. Hoffentlich bekommen wir bald nähere Angaben.


----------



## Alceo Lethe

Vielen Dank fuer die Tipps und die Hilfe...

Der Text ist insgesamt sehr schwierig zu verstehen. Wenn es sogar im Grimm nichts gibt!

Ein Flurname waere  moeglich, obwohl der Text nur von Italien spricht, und ich kann feststellen, dass es keine Stass-Fluss gibt. 

An einen Tippfehler fuer "der Strassen" habe ich auch gedacht und es haettet irgendwelchen Sinn. Trotzdem finde ich es unwahrscheinlich, dass es wohl drei Tippfehler in bloss zehn Buchstaben geben koennen, oder?

In dem Fall von "Stoss" habe ich nachgedacht (oder einfach fantasiert): hat ein Sinn die "Zufälligkeiten des Stosses" (implizit: eines Erdbebens), die bei der Entblößung und Auswaschung mitwirken?

Es ist kein Schweizer (oder Liechtensteiner) Text, sondern bayerisch


----------



## Alceo Lethe

"Stausee" passt nicht schlecht, vor allem weil es mit Entwaldung viel zu tun hat. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht das Singular


----------



## Resa Reader

Der Text klingt insgesamt recht sonderbar und wenig verständlich.

Die "Zufälligkeiten des St*o*sses" könnte es nicht eventuell heißen? Vielleicht ist das ja eine Bezeichnung für das Aufeinanderstoßen von Wald- und Wiesenflächen. Zumindest müsste man dann nur einen Tippfehler annehmen + Schweizer Rechtschreibung.

Auf jeden Fall beneide ich dich nicht darum, diesen Text übersetzen zu müssen.


----------



## Frieder

Vergessen wir bei diesen ganzen Spekulationen nicht, was der Autor doch ganz klar definiert hat – nämlich dass der oder das Stass eine Übergangszone zwischen kultivierten und entbößten/verwüsteten Flächen ist? Wüsste man, um welche Landschaft es _genau _geht, könnte man weiterspekulieren ...


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, ist das Original Fraktur? Dann könnte es "des Stalles" sein. (Scanfehler)



Ich weiß, es handelt sich nicht um Fraktur, aber ich bin auf ein Dokument in Fraktur gestoßen, wo "Fluß" fälschlicherweise als "Staß" transkribiert wurde.

"Zufälligkeiten des Flusses" im Zusammenhang mit Auswaschungen würde m.E. ganz gut passen.


----------



## Alceo Lethe

Wie gesagt, es geht es um eine unbestimmte italienische Landschaft, und ich bin jetzt ziemlich ueberzeugt: der Text sagt, dass der/das Stass eine Uebergangszone zwischen Fuelle und Fehler der Vegetation sein muss. Vielleicht deutet das auf ein figuratives "Auseinanderstossen" zwischen zwei Landschaftsarten. Oder?


----------



## Robocop

Wenn wir unterstellen, dass der maschinengeschriebene Text eine fehlerhafte Fraktur-Transkription ist, dann hat Demiurg die perfekte Erklärung dazu geliefert: 
Der Fluss (mit seinem zufälligen Lauf) bildet die Übergangszone zwischen der Landschaft mit viel Vegetation und der Landschaft mit wenig Vegation. "Fehler der Vegetation" ist mit Sicherheit auch eine falsche Transkription.


----------



## Demiurg

kesiyi said:


> Der Fluss (mit seinem zufälligen Lauf) bildet die Übergangszone zwischen der Landschaft mit viel Vegetation und der Landschaft mit wenig Vegation. "Fehler der Vegetation" ist mit Sicherheit auch eine falsche Transkription.



Im Text heißt es auch "Fehle*n*", d.h. die Vegetation fehlt / ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Alceo Lethe

Es geht um einen originellen maschinengeschriebenen Text (in der Tat: die Reproduktion des originellen maschinengeschriebenen Textes), d.h. keine fehlerhafte Fraktur-Transkription... leider


----------



## Alceo Lethe

Auf jeden Fall vermute ich es, eine passende Uebersetzung gefunden zu haben, die der/das "Stass" als "Stoss" betrachtet und auf ein figuratives "Auseinanderstossen" zwischen die zwei Landschaftsarten deutet. 
Meines Erachtens nach meinte der Author auf drei verschiedene Landschaften hinzuweisen: 1. wo es viele Vegetation gibt; 2. wo es die Vegetation fehlt; 3. die Uebergangzonen wo die beide Landschaften sich zufaelligerweise (oder: in verschiedenartiger Weise) treffen.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Alemanita

Falls es das Wort Staß wirklich gäbe, müsste man es so schreiben, mit ß, zumal ja die Schreibmaschine durchaus die Taste hatte (siehe "Entblößung") und der Autor anscheinend kein Schweizer ist. Auch Stoß schrieb man früher mit ß.  Es bleibt für mich rätselhaft.


----------



## Frieder

Alemanita said:


> Auch Stoß schrieb man früher mit ß


... tut man heute auch noch .


----------



## Alceo Lethe

In diesem Text habe ich oft "Stoß" im Genitiv als "Stosses" gefunden.


----------



## Alemanita

Alceo Lethe said:


> In diesem Text habe ich oft "Stoß" im Genitiv als "Stosses" gefunden.



Dann gebe ich mich geschlagen; Stoß sei es!


----------



## Hutschi

"Stoß" würde passen.
"der Stoss/des Stosses" ist die schweizer Schreibweise. Aber auch die mit Schreibmaschinen, auf denen "ß" nicht vorhanden ist.
Ich habe einen Beleg in Wörterbüchern gefunden.
Siehe auch:
Grimms Wörterbuch:
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


> Stas
> 1) m., wird in älterer sprache zuweilen für stosz geschrieben, vgl. das. (so z. b. fastn. sp. 993, 36).*ebenso jetzt unterfränk. stass.* Ruckert 175. (ebenso *stassen *für stoszen, im reim auf über die massen. Wickram 4, 30 Bolte, losbuch v. 799.)


----------

